
Dhajji Wall Construction Used in the Earthquake Prone Areas of Jammu and Kashmir - curtis
http://www.scribd.com/doc/104690565/A-Paper-on-Dhajji-Wall#scribd
======
apple314159
PDF link: [http://www.world-housing.net/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/Dhaj...](http://www.world-housing.net/wp-
content/uploads/2011/08/Dhajji_English.pdf)

------
ra1n85
>scribd

No thanks.

